# [email protected] $2.99 for 2 dwarf/pea puffers!!!!111!



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Just checked and as of Oct-30-2010 it is a good deal considering that price of the dwarf puffers is normally for 1.

Arghh tough choice. Give away my zebra danios which I've grow to love for the dps or not get them due to tank/room for tank spacing.  Puffy puffy


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Curious could it be done with a approx 5gal tank heavily planted tank with 2 dps and constant frequent water changing? Can it be done that is? I may have it as a temp housing. Or if it can work out with the high upkeep keep it semi-perm.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Just checked and as of Oct-30-2010 it is a good deal considering that price of the dwarf puffers is normally for 1.
> 
> Arghh tough choice. Give away my zebra danios which I've grow to love for the dps or not get them due to tank/room for tank spacing.  Puffy puffy


I think you could keep the pea puffers with the danios.The Danios are way too fast for the pea puffers to catch IMO. I have Pea puffer,he is in with endler fry and I still see plenty fry left. They have tiny mouths the pea puffers and they will do great in a tank with ramshorn snails. like a self feeder. I have found them really hardy if you can get them to survive the first month in your tank.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*puffers*

how many puffers could u put in a 20 gal tank.would they be good tank mates with rams, the tank will be planted 
thanks 
tom


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I've got a 10gal with 5 z.danios, 2 amano shrimp (4 crawled out. ), some ramhorn snails, and an otocat right now in heavy planted tank. I was thinking of possibly trading out the z.danios but I've grown to like then and especially after the filter accident I'm grown attached to them to see 'rippie' the one that got it's tail chewed and as I named grow it's tail back but it's tail colors and patterns have not come back yet.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Neko, glad to hear that rippie got his tail back.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I am no expert I have limited experience with them. I would read up on them and see what is out there as to information.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Just checked and as of Oct-30-2010 it is a good deal considering that price of the dwarf puffers is normally for 1.
> 
> Arghh tough choice. Give away my zebra danios which I've grow to love for the dps or not get them due to tank/room for tank spacing.  Puffy puffy


Last week Hamilton BA had them for 4 for $4 and 3 weeks ago North York BA had them for 2 for $1.99


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Last week Hamilton BA had them for 4 for $4 and 3 weeks ago North York BA had them for 2 for $1.99


Ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff----- damn. >_<;;; When I called up [email protected] before it seems they never had it in stock and felt like they normally don't stock it.

I have read a bit on dp's before. There is mixed results as I've read and it depends on the dp's personality if they can mix up with others as TomG is the example here o his mixer tank. I have heard but not seen myself a dp do a david and goliath match as I've always read that dp's can take on creatures 2-3 times thier size. I have read that zebra danios can work as they can out run the dp but I've also read t have a few zebras to calm the nipping issue. I have witnessed and in my experience 2 zebra danios would always nip pick on each other but with 5 it now is more playful fun. I've never seen ripped tails even with 2. My fear is if any shrimp in the tank would be dp food if I put the dp in the 10g. Thing with my floors is they are not level so I need leveling feet thus why I use wire shelves with reinforcement supports (bricks) under the wire to even the load.

If only dp's could work in a 1g tank. Lol


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*puffer*

i have no probs with my dwarf puffer in the 35 gal tank , has not given me any issues .im just curious how they would do in a smaller tank .i have heard that u can put several in a tank with lots of plants to keep there sight lines separated . but again i got this guy right from the begining and he was tiny and learned his place in the tank . so like aqua says its a trial and error thing , he doesnt even bother the discus.i did have a betta in there and noticed that the fins were getting chewed so i removed the betta , and have had no probs since .hope that gives u guys some info
tom


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Every puffers has their own personalities. Even for pea puffers. Most pea puffers get allow with just about any other fish. Some, with a meaner personalities will nip the other fish. Then there are the gentle ones that never bother the fish (even fry) unless they are provoked. So it's hard to say. 
As for tank size, how they get along in a tank depends on how many objects obscure their view of direct sight. I used to have 3 puffers that did very well on a 29G. But on a pretty baren tank, I can't even get 2 pea puffers to live nicely on a 4 ft 75G. Just a note, they will eventually kill each other when the don't get along. Putting more in won't diffuse the aggression either.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

